# Can I move out of state as the plaintiff without kids?



## of mike and men (Aug 11, 2012)

I live in Michigan, and my wife and I do not have kids. We have already filed for divorce and will have a hearing in October. Would it be possible to move out-of-state and come back for the hearing?


----------



## BronteVillette (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't say I know anything about the laws in Michigan, but I don't see why not. Same situation here- no kids, filed for divorce, and moved to another state. There may even be a possibility that you can phone in the hearing if you prefer not to go back.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea you can move. Just make sure your attorney is keeping an eye on things so that there are no surprises.


----------

